# Drawing on Canvas



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I’ve been admiring Jeff’s work since my first day here. I know he uses pencil on canvas so I thought I give it a try too. I bought a package of three 11x14 canvas with cardboard backing and gave it a shot. It was an immediate fiasco. Whenever I tried to erase anything it would only smudge and the harder I erased the darker, deeper the smudge would get. I tried kneaded and vinyl erasers. I had to jump ship and go back to a bristle type paper. How do you guys do it? Was I supposed to prime the canvas first? Any pointers would be highly appreciated.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Hi Sean,

I use them right out of the package- gesso'd canvas primed? something like that. ...the only erasers that Ive had success with are the pink ones. the white ones p'd me off- didnt do squat. hope that helps


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only used kneaded and vinyl. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Learn not to use an eraser ever in art.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

DLeeG, I have never heard that before. Is that your own perception or is it an accepted standard in the world of drawing? If the later, that would be pretty tough for me. I think I use my kneaded eraser more than my pencils.

on edit: I use graphite powder occasionally and then apply the kneaded eraser for contrast. How else would I get that effect without an eraser?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

It is what I was taught without being told the reason. However, I come to realise that it has given me more control. I have been able to judge proportion and shape better. A lot of my earlier works were messes though. Also the graphite drawings look better if they never have any erase marks.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess I could give it a shot and see how it goes. I've tried to teach myself to never say never (wow, that was an oxymoron) and that most things are not black and white. I like to leave some space for creativity and also correction. I appreciate your comments, they make me look at things a tad different than I usually do. Funny, it took me four decades to learn that not everyone thinks the way I do.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Dang DLeeG, couldn't do it. Not even close. Yet, I do think now before erasing, which is at least a conscience effort that didn't exist before. I was reading some of your prior posts and you mentioned that one should spend six months on a drawing. If I did that, and did not erase, my drawing would be pitch black . Also, one day I would like to venture into colored pencil, but reading Chanda's post, those colored pencils are really tough to erase. Anyway your point is taken and thanks for responding.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

Pentel Hi-Polymer Block is my favorite eraser for drawing on canvas. The eraser is smooth and gentle on the canvas despite its strength. I enjoy the fact that it is large enough for me to grip on to. As a result, controlling the eraser is simple for me, especially while only rubbing a small section of the artwork. Furthermore, it is soft, so it will not harm the canvas.


----------

